# cory foods?



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

what are good foods for cory catfish?

treats? daily food? and how have u found to feed them that is most efective?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Cories eat the same foods as other tropical fish. No need to feed them a specific diet. They are omnivores, not algae eaters as many believe. They will eat sinking wafers that one feeds for plecos but not as their primary diet. Bloodworms (frozen) are a great treat for cories which many use to fatten up females for breeding.


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

how do they get them? ( from the surface?) if other fish eat them b4 the cory gets them (asuming the flakes sink for the cory's) what can i do?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I feed mine Algae wafers, and shrimp pellets...


----------



## Jubs (May 1, 2005)

I have found that if your going to feed flake its best to either soak the flake in a cup of tank water then dump it into the tank or to take your finger and whip it around when you put in the flake to get under the water and it will sink. 

As for the best foods to feed, I feed mine a diet of meaty foods as they do better as far as growth and in general with diet based on meaty foods, but sometimes I will throw a little bit of veggies ( I use spirulina usually if not fresh misc. veggies ) in with it as well. Crushed freeze dried krill mixed in with some frozen blood worms mixed with some frozen mysis shrimp will do wonders for your cories as a treat or even daily. If you don't have/use frozen and prefer to use dry foods then New Life Spectrum is about as good as it comes for dry foods and it sinks slowly. Hikari sinking waffers are a good staple as well since it contains more fish meal than anything else in its contents but I personally don't feed it as a staple as I use alot of different foods and tend to not feed the same food for a couple of days before feeding it again ( this applies for dry foods for me )  

Proof of my feeding methods is in the pics of some of my cories I have around 18 species of cories currently and about a year ago I had 24 different species at one point till I started to get bored with them and quit buying them and sold and gave some away. Here are few pics for you to check out to see what quality foods can do for your cories...

C.Melanotaenia


















C. Concolor

















C. Sodalis


















These are just a few examples.


----------



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

Those cories are beautiful!


----------



## BobC (Feb 1, 2005)

I use Hikari sinking discs (has a Sterbai on the front of the package) as the main food. 
Use Hikari Sinking Carnivore Pellets and Frozen Bloodworms as "special feedings".

And if you want to breed cories live blackworms do wonders.

Bob C.
"Keeping too many Corydoras species to list them all"


----------



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

what species of cory is the white fish in the first picture? is it rare or hard to care for?


----------



## Jubs (May 1, 2005)

j-man the skater-man @ Mon May 02 said:


> what species of cory is the white fish in the first picture? is it rare or hard to care for?


Its C. Trilineatus aka Julii (since 99% of LFS's mislable them) not rare usually


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Trilineatus and Julii are two seperate types of fish. They do look very similiar though. Excellent pics :!: :wink:


----------

